# Cost of owning a gsd



## taj1414 (May 7, 2008)

I owned a gsd as a kid but have not owned a dog for years now. I was wondering how much a years worth of vet bills cost these days, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

We have had Max since January. This has been our cost.
Crate puppy toys odds and ends $150-$200
Monthly food and treats $50
Puppy plan for vacinations and worming $90
Max limping need xrays $389
Consult with Ortho dr. Max was diagnosed with HD $90
If Max needs surgery anywhere from $3800-$5800
Friendship and loyalty priceless (lol)

Dawn


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

Brodys almost 11 months old.
Lets see. 
worming and vacinations and office visits: 170.00
diagnosed with pano: 115.00
diagnosed with a histocytoma (thought this was one gonna be bad)150.00
neutered: 200.00
flea&tick meds: 45.00 (not for the whole year so x by 2)
heartworm meds: 35.00 (not for the whole year so x by 2)
Im sure Im forgetting something but just like rizzodm says:
"Friendship and loyalty priceless"
I actually have 2 puppies right now so x that by 2 also. Wow no wonder Im always broke.


----------



## taj1414 (May 7, 2008)

wow, those are some pretty intimidating costs, but I agree the friendship and loyalty cannot be measured in money.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

on average i spend about $1000 or less per year per dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: taj1414wow, those are some pretty intimidating costs, but I agree the friendship and loyalty cannot be measured in money.


keep in mind the first and last year are usually the most expensive. you also have to factor in the area you live, etc. neutering can run $50 - $250. dog food can run from $35 to $50+ per bag. training needs and cost vary greatly, and so on.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For food, vet, and miscellaneous normal stuff (toys, treats, etc..) we spend less than $1000 per year, per dog. I'm not including any training or breeding costs in that, just general care of the dogs.

That's also with healthy dogs and no emergencies.... both of which could really rack up the bills quick if they happened.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I think my dogs would be a poor example for the average dog owner. Their yearly cost is around 4k. They have a lot of issues though and have to see a specialist vet several times a year. 

However, I must say you should always keep a plan ready in case you get a dog like mine. Of course I didn't set out to bring home sick dogs, it just happened that way. It can happen to any of us.









I do have one normal dog and his yearly cost is probably $300 - $400.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Annual Costs:

Check up, vaccinations, heart worm medicine, flea/tick medicine = $300
Food = $600
Toys/Bones/Collars/Leashes = $300
Estimate one animal hospital visit = $500
Estimate one unplanned vet visit plus meds = $150 
Emergency Fund = ???

Elmo is 17 months old and has been in good health (knock on wood). Molly, on the other hand is 9 and has needed two eye surgeries in the recent past. The first was 3 years ago. The second was in the other eye earlier this year. Both cost almost $4,000 each. I imagine costs for surgeries on a German Shepherd would cost more because he is much bigger. 

Also, if for some reason your dog gets sick, they may need medication on a long term basis which can end up quite costly too. Molly needs $130 of medicine every month. I think I've unintentionally just scared people from buying a Jack Russell.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

All of which goes to prove the point that the cost of the puppy is a drop in the bucket compared to what you will end up spending for the dog in the long run. A "bargain" pup may turn out to be much more expensive than you bargained for. Buyer beware.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: taj1414wow, those are some pretty intimidating costs, but I agree the friendship and loyalty cannot be measured in money.
> ...


Wow I just paid 600 for neutering. Gotta tell you I'm feeling kinda robbed


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

or you can do what i did - work at a vets and get lotsa discounts LOL 

honestly, yes, the loyalty and companionship really do outweigh the cost of having them - just like kids, 'cept their nicer (the dogs) and don't talk back (well obi does, but he has some husky in him LOL)


----------



## taj1414 (May 7, 2008)

wow, this is all really great feedback and puts a lot of things in perspective. I am definitely more inclined towards finding a quality dog instead of just finding the "best deal."


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

It's definitely a good idea to look for a dog from a reputation breeder rather just one that is affordable. The chances of health problems are lower. But, they still exist. Accidents can happen or random health conditions. If you get a puppy, you may want to get opinions of pet insurance. We don't have it, but question whether we should look into it, especially after all of our unexpected costs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the first year is costly. the price of the dog, Vet bills, toys, crate, bedding, sitter (if necessary), food, dog bowls, different size collars, leash, what did i miss?? i should add up our bills and give you the amount. i'm going to do that and post again later with the amount.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: taj1414I owned a gsd as a kid but have not owned a dog for years now. I was wondering how much a years worth of vet bills cost these days, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


The two youngest Hooligans have been relatively inexpensive the past 12 months. I think their total vet bills together have been zero. 

Mac, my middleage boy, had an extremely hard to treat infection in his ankle. I'd guess his bills, including x-rays and meds ran about $800. Earlier he was also taking Atopica for a while which was extremely costly, several hundred dollars a month. 

The three elderly Hooligans have really run up expenses. I lost my beloved Ringer a month ago and he holds the record for vet expenses for any dog I've ever owned. I stopped keeping tract of his bills because the cost was so depressing (thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars). His last bill was about $1,000 which included two trips to the ER in less than 24 hours. 

My other two elderly guys haven't been cheap, especially Kelly, 12-1/2, but nothing like Ringer. Honey, Ringer's sister, will be 13 Friday, just started having some high bills recently.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe first year is costly. the price of the dog, Vet bills, toys, crate, bedding, sitter (if necessary), food, dog bowls, different size collars, leash, *what did i miss??*


replacing the books and pillows and shoes and cell phone chargers that they tear up


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Baronthegreat
> Wow I just paid 600 for neutering. Gotta tell you I'm feeling kinda robbed


ouch. i gotta agree that you were _kinda robbed._

but how?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yana's first 12 months cost us $5080.70 for everything including vet bills and training ( I keep track of all our expences so I've just run the report) . No wonder I drive an old car


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

FREE rescued GSD (Healthy, just starved)+ $5000.00 for everything, hips, vets, sapyed, training, CGC, toys, ETC. =
Very loving Dog (PRICELESS!)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

$600 for a neuter? I would hope your dog got his $$ worth, pedi and spa day included.... 
I just spent $80 for 80# of raw food, I hope it lasts awhile. $30 for turkey necks~Yeah! finally was able to get some but they went up 20 cents a #. and $50 for #50 beef heart/tongue grind, grabbed it before the price ^^^-this doesn't include the supplements and other food for the month. Now I have to get revolution for a couple months -another $80 for the three dogs...don't tell my DH or kids, I already feel guilty.(
But the love of my dogs are worth every penny and they do not talk back(bark) or ask for things like the 2 teenagers I have. And they are grateful for everything they get! Though this AM, I was getting ready for work, and Onyx started chewing a remote for the TV, it was on animal planet after all! Why she loves electronics, I can't guess, she only chews expensive items and not often!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't think its always a problem with gsd's chewing up and destroying items in your house if they are well exercised, and kept occupied with other things, and well supervised. and when they can't be supervised, crated or kept safe from potential temptations. especially while they are young. if they get into the habit of chewing household items when they are young they will probably carry it over to adulthood.
as far as health costs, i believe being a proactive owner is the biggest key, quality diet, proper care, lots of exercise, etc. wards off alot of potential issues. as far as genetic issues, if the owner is well educated on these problems it can be half the battle in treating or prolonging things.
the first year is the most expensive, lots of chewy treats, training expenses, vet expenses, food, toys, etc. but, every breed has their problems, so this is true with any purebreed dog.

debbie


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Seems like many on this post have had health problems with their dogs.

I just have not had the same problems, either with my breeder purchased dog, or the rescue I adopted.

Of course there are shots, routine health care and we are on a modified barf diet. My hunch, without looking at the records, is about $800 per year, per dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pillows yes, tv remote yes, edge of the sofa yes(old sofa, doesn't matter), arm of a wooden chair yes, corner of antique chest yes, big scratch in the middle of the oak floors yes(don't know how he did that one) all of this and we watch our dog, well i thought we did. a friend of mine has a great line, "your dog isn't house broken untill he tears up 1,500.00 worth of stuff".


> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe first year is costly. the price of the dog, Vet bills, toys, crate, bedding, sitter (if necessary), food, dog bowls, different size collars, leash, *what did i miss??*
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Shep was 1 yr. old as of 06/04/08. my Vet bill was 980.00 to date. now that doesn't include toys and food for the year. in order to spend that 980.00 i had to invest 2,000.00 more (the price of the dog). now keep in mind my Vet bill included everything, shots, x-rays, meds, blood work, ect. oh yeah, our Grey Hound fell down the steps 2 months ago and broke her leg, 2,500.00 for surgery and she should be "back on her paw" soon. get it "back on her paw"("back on her feet"), i am sooooo funnnny. i just crack me up.


> Originally Posted By: taj1414I owned a gsd as a kid but have not owned a dog for years now. I was wondering how much a years worth of vet bills cost these days, any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Baronthegreat
> ...


That's what I was wondering. My girl is going to get spayed eventually so I am waiting for an answer on this one. Complications or were other things done as well?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wonder what we've spent on a whole (all of the forum members) on our dogs the first year including the price of the dog???


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's tough to figure out how much they will cost. If you start them out with quality food, don't overvaccinate or overmedicate, you stand a better chance at a dog that will remain healthier.

But you can have one vaccine screw up your dog for the rest of her life ($$$),

s/he could have an autoimmune disorder, or EPI, or some other condition that requires lifelong treatment of some sort,

weird things can happen, like needing a hip surgery, or developing a cancerous tumor at the site of a wasp sting.

Or bloat.

I don't add up what the dogs cost us each year. (I don't want my husband to know that actual number.) Not all dogs will have "things" happen to them, but as they age, they do require care (dentals, regular bloodwork), etc.


----------

